# theCaptn's turd challenge



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

Post up your daily discoveries!

Jimmydiesel you're gonna get owned 



^^^ here's some nuggets, 2nd go for the morning. I'll brew some monsters for the fans


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2013)

Shit man I'm eating cashews right now bulking up for my pool party with the cosbys. See you in 8 hours!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

Hmmm... I might have to hit the sticky rice and prunes then


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 16, 2013)

Here I lie in stinky vapor,
Because some bastard stole the toilet paper,
Shall I lie, or shall I linger,
Or shall I be forced to use my finger.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

^^^

I'm hoping Mrs KOS will drop by with a chocolate gift!


----------



## tommygunz (May 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm hoping Mrs KOS will drop by with a chocolate gift!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 16, 2013)

easily the thread of the year. I hope this thread never dies


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

Does KOS having his head in the bowl count as a turd?


----------



## cube789 (May 17, 2013)

that awkward moment when you open this thread at work ....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

Number 3 for the day. 

A lack in size offset with a favourable consistency of hot tar.


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2013)

ffs why do i still click on the pic to make it bigger


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

It's not clear, I apologise


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

You know it's only when you talk shit(literally) does your colon fail to step up to greatness... I want to apologize now for my talking smack. This is not a good representation of my work. 
...but this I'm not out of this yet. (Best of three?)


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

I like how it cheekily pokes its head out of the water. 

Must have taken some carefully work snapping it off so delicately. 

Feel free to describe its bouquet


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

It hardly made it out of the water. And it did only a little because of the fall position. Not from sheer bulk. I'm going to call this one "the nikos"  kinda cute but small and unimpressive.


----------



## cube789 (May 17, 2013)

gotta love this place 
one of our jew sponsors should give a prize for this challenge


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

cube789 said:


> gotta love this place
> one of our jew sponsors should give a prize for this challenge



You should post up or GTFO bro


----------



## cube789 (May 17, 2013)

i tried, but i wiped before taking the pic so jus had a pic of shit stained paper : (


----------



## CG (May 17, 2013)

Y'all niggas need iPhones lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

cube789 said:


> gotta love this place
> one of our jew sponsors should give a prize for this challenge



Raws and more contacted me... He wants to call it the shitty gear challenge.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

I call this the DGG

made a lot of noise but where the fuck did it go.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (May 17, 2013)

You guys have unhealthy shits... hope this helps !

DOn't worry, i'll dominate one later and show you how its done


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> You guys have unhealthy shits... hope this helps !
> 
> DOn't worry, i'll dominate one later and show you how its done


Psyllium husk dump or GTFO!!


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2013)

I took a fat shit this morning, but flushed it cause I didn't know about this thread... I failed yous!


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 17, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Psyllium husk dump or GTFO!!


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2013)

I just took this POOP!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> I just took this POOP!



The azza... Undefined and sloppy... Might have kidney problems.


----------



## c4x (May 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> I just took this POOP!



This shit almost made me barf.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

c4x said:


> This shit almost made me barf.


You may not want to hang around because I think this is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> I just took this POOP!



Furry brown buttnuts!


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2013)

so u just signed up to IM, clicked on AG and then this link.......what would their first thought be?



classic thread captn......one for the archives


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

i am lactose intolerant, so i may drink 600ml of flavoured milk wait two hours, then spray the Dolton, it will be epic.


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

its good to hold the spray in as long as possible then just push as hard as possible, that way the spray is higher. You can almost spray yourself.


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

if this turns into a sponsored challenge will i have to hold the newspaper from today next to the toilet to validate the shit explosion?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> if this turns into a sponsored challenge will i have to hold the newspaper from today next to the toilet to validate the shit explosion?



Naturally


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

what a bout 2 pictures, the shit, then the shit with a piece of paper with another members name like "i dedicate this to KOS", then flush the demon


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

You could win something for the first time in your life


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You could win something for the first time in your life



i won an iPad in December and a Titan Tool shed in April, i have been shit lucky. I also got participants ribbons.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

These beauties have been brewing all night.

A dark truffle-brown colouring coupled with a nutty, full-bodied texture make this collection hard to beat!

Look carefully and you will notice they are artfully arranged as if deep in conversation.


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

might have been better if you laid a white tissue blanket first, for better backdrop. Highlights the nuggets better.


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

This one is for KOS and Griffith, the idea is, i gave birth to Griffith just before and KOS will eat him.


Surely i win for being creative.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2013)

what direction do aussie toilets swirl when flushed? You guys need to get some taco bell in your life.


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

i dedicated that turd to my two besties, i have never looked at the direction of flow. Maybe next time, i am going on a diet of Baked beans and Tobasco sauce for tomorrow?s dedication.


----------



## azza1971 (May 18, 2013)

i want an IM T/shirt by end of next week!!


----------



## Retlaw (May 18, 2013)

Here is a big terd...


----------



## heckler7 (May 18, 2013)

^ LOL at that huge turd, was that all from one sitting?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

Before and after pics. 

Steaming Cathedral spires climb to the heavens


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 19, 2013)

I call this one the renaissance man. Cause that shit is nutty as fuck.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao!



I could do this all day. In fact I got a few more ideas in my head for various potential shits. I feel like I still have a lot knowledge to disperse here;  a thread that I can really sink my teeth into and excel in. And it's about shit... :\


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

i just drank 500ml of protein drink with milk, i am so going to shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

This thread proves something terrible...you can get you guys to post more proof of your dookie...than of anything bbing related...azza cannot find the time or will power to train...buthas plenty of time to decorate his excrement with signs and pathetic attempts at putting others down


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

It's a terrible world KOS!


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

ohh cry me a river KOS, its fun to shit then take pics of it, and get the fuck out of my other thread, i will dedicate todays spray to you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

Pics of you at 15% fat


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

pics of you shitting


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> pics of you shitting



well that would be a pic of azza at 15%, post one up KOS!


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

i love how you two but buddies ride each others cocks all day.


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

```

```

Took a few hours to slide out as i am lactose intolerant. I heard its KOS?s birthday so eat shit and die muthafucka.


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2013)

Tuesday is Expulsion day


----------



## CG (May 20, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

That's the eel you had hidden up there???


----------



## cube789 (May 20, 2013)

I can't stop staring at that thing, it's magnificent


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

This thread is epic! I can't wait to see KOS's masterpiece!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2013)

Cgrant said:


>



this really is a impressive bowl movement.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> this really is a impressive bowl movement.



gich


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

The building blocks to a new day!

From this:



To this:


----------



## charley (May 21, 2013)

*
 .... Dedication to Withoutrulers ....

*





**** it's called***  BACK to NATURE ..... [full plop]........**
*


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 21, 2013)

I'm upset... I literally dropped a fat Albert in the dunk tank this morning and forgot to shoot it. As I hit the flusher there was a moment of panic.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

I got something bad brewing


----------



## Intense (May 21, 2013)

Poverty turds ITT







Where's your girth men?


----------



## Intense (May 21, 2013)

^It even comes with its own island popping out of the water


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 21, 2013)

Public toilet... Bonus points!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Public toilet... Bonus points!



I thought it looked like a jailhouse toilet!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

Anywho, look who's just arrived!


----------



## Tesla (May 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Anywho, look who's just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 50682



JFC!!!  Nice girth, brah!!


----------



## Intense (May 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Public toilet... Bonus points!





theCaptn' said:


> I thought it looked like a jailhouse toilet!




Fuck. I took that at my old job, somebody dropped that yucktakon and didnt even use TP. Sick bastards, had to snap a shot tho


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

Tesla said:


> JFC!!!  Nice girth, brah!!



It's a shame an involuntary spasm clamped my sphincter, snapping it off early


----------



## longworthb (May 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's a shame an involuntary spasm clamped my sphincter, snapping it off early


Don't u hate that? Shit pisses me off


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Don't u hate that? Shit pisses me off



How does kristaleigh rate my poop?


----------



## longworthb (May 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How does kristaleigh rate my poop?


I dunno I'd wake her up to ask but she's gotta be up early


----------



## longworthb (May 21, 2013)

I'm gonna go with a 9 on a 10 scale tho


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

She's a keeper


----------



## _LG_ (May 22, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

Impressive, but you really need to follow up with an apt description if you want to win.


----------



## _LG_ (May 22, 2013)

Oh, sorry.  I named it Aaron


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

Lmao!

.... I'm naming this steaming pile of terd 'Mr Renaissance' .... it's sloppy and shapeless, no-one can vouch that it's ever seen the inside of a gym


----------



## _LG_ (May 22, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (May 22, 2013)

wtf was in that stool? looks like a piece of carrot.


----------



## CG (May 24, 2013)

Breffis


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Hmm not bad. Looks like yoar liver is cooked.

Check out my baby. Looks like KOS if you tilt your head and squint:


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2013)

i managed to scroll all the way down fast enough to not be grossed out just to bring you something you all need

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt5kXFKhbIQ


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Im betting LW's turd is delicate and smells like potpourri


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

It's lunchtime and I've produced 4 lots of these for your consideration and enjoyment


----------



## Intense (May 26, 2013)

Captn keeping this thread thriving.




I can respect that


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Intense said:


> Captn keeping this thread thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other sites don't share your marvel


----------



## withoutrulers (May 27, 2013)

I'm in awe from the consistency of your bowel movements. Some look like mild constipation caused by low carbs, like pebbles in a spring creek.


----------



## cube789 (May 27, 2013)

i walked past a sleeping tramp last night and thought about doing a shit upon him and posting evidence here. 
alas, i did not have enough dutch courage in me to carry out the deed : (


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

cube789 said:


> i walked past a sleeping tramp last night and thought about doing a shit upon him and posting evidence here.
> alas, i did not have enough dutch courage in me to carry out the deed : (



Laying a sneaky terd on homeless people undetected takes skill and experience.

I advise starting with shitting on the curb, and work your way up from there


----------



## withoutrulers (May 27, 2013)

cube789 said:


> i walked past a sleeping tramp last night and thought about doing a shit upon him and posting evidence here.
> alas, i did not have enough dutch courage in me to carry out the deed : (


Did he have a tip jar? You could coil off a stinky stanley in his sterno cup and make his hair o' the dog listerine serve two purposes


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2013)

just shit in his face, he wont mind and will prolly eat it.


----------



## cube789 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2013)

^^^ ????


----------



## cube789 (May 29, 2013)

(hand stand shat)


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 30, 2013)

Oh look at this butte


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2013)

KOS can eat shit


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> KOS can eat shit



No.no.no.no

No room for that shit in this masterpiece of a shit thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2013)

Smooth and succulent, no rough edges there no sir!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Oh look at this butte


You sir are an artist. You might try a new challenge by having your turds planking in strange places for the pictures. OOOOOH!!!!! do one across a bowl of cheerios!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

I call this one the octopus... Got tentacles and everything. Ironically I had some calamari last night


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn! Jimmy's lifting the bar! My terds have been foul and messy all weekend!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

My commitment to quality bowel movements has been a lifelong endeavor


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2013)

^^^knows a good shit when he sees it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2013)

Still in the game goddamit!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

^^^ very nice. Lets give it up for the captn' gallbladder!

blumpkin ahoy?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Aye!






Gears!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't worry gallbladder, allstar baseball players only get on base 3 out of ten at bats!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

No comprende


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No comprende



Just trying to cheer up your gallbladder a little. Today's offering looked a little malformed. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No comprende



He's saying that shit looks like shit. Moar fiber bro, get em next time


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> He's saying that shit looks like shit. Moar fiber bro, get em next time



jesus, I dont think I could pound more vegetables in! Might hit some pyslium husk in my shakes


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just PERFECT, A Cat Using a Toilet, A Toilet Flushing Automatically. - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll play along!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread has given me more laughs than I know what to do with.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> This thread has given me more laughs than I know what to do with.



Lolz convert to terds! Take a pic and post it here!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I'll play along!



Hmm... Looks like BBQ kabobs and merlot play a key role in yoar diet


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I'll play along!


your deuce looks like a cawk and balls. It's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> your deuce looks like a cawk and balls. It's absolutely wonderful.



That was my first thought. Before I flushed I took a quick peek and immediately thought of this thread and had to snap a pic. It was pure artwork in my book. 
The head is missing from the cawk, though.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> That was my first thought. Before I flushed I took a quick peek and immediately thought of this thread and had to snap a pic. It was pure artwork in my book.
> The head is missing from the cawk, though.



Anteater cawk explains it well


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)

I call this the Azza Collection


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 13, 2013)

If you really think about it only the Capt'n could create "Turd Challenge".


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 13, 2013)

It's all you can eat at the fecal feast.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Soft serve baby


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> View attachment 51006
> Soft serve baby



Damn! That looks like babies poo! Wtf are you eating????


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Meat, veggies, milk, veggie juice, water
Smooth as silk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> View attachment 51006
> Soft serve baby



God I hope you have those charmin wet wipes...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Meat, veggies, milk, veggie juice, water
> Smooth as silk



As your unregistered proctologist, I strongly recommend you see your registered proctologist


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> As your unregistered proctologist, I strongly recommend you see your registered proctologist



Did I mention kefir sauerkraut pickles and raw eggs?  Oh and chia seeds and psyllium husks.  And protein powder of course.  No pushing necessary.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

What You See in the Toilet Says Something About Your Health

Hope this helps


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

You ever seen the terds laid by calfs being fed for veal? That's you buddy


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You ever seen the terds laid by calfs being fed for veal? That's you buddy


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Pikes peaks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2013)

I like how you've snapped those off


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Cutter control my friend


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Monsters Inc


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

Chocolate flavored twinkies


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

this thing filled the bowl and crested at least 40 percent.  I call this one the cinnabon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow! Sweet sweet terds!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Pikes peaks
> View attachment 51085



I can't get my mind around this show room shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I can't get my mind around this show room shit.



It is a lot of terd for a little guy. This must be recognised.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

The Size, color and placement in concert like this is truly a gem of a dump


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

this special gift has an array of fall colors and what appears to be a undigested spinach stem protruding from the body of the poop. wish I had not tarnished with with TP.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 28, 2013)

Serpent and son


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 28, 2013)

maybe a welcome back shit is on the cards for me


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> maybe a welcome back shit is on the cards for me



Who said your "welcome"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

What you think the red bits are?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Small ment tumors!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Small ment tumors!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Small ment tumors!



Check this baby out!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

^^^

wow that's how it's done. Looks like 43% tuna!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ^^^
> 
> wow that's how it's done. Looks like 43% tuna!



I know! And like, moar MENT tumours!


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 30, 2013)

Big baby deuce


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

damn, nigglet. There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with yoar pooper


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

The consistant coloring of your dueces is impressively odd. You take like a superfood suppliment or eat a ton of greens or what man?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

New born puppies. That's what he's eating


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> The consistant coloring of your dueces is impressively odd. You take like a superfood suppliment or eat a ton of greens or what man?



Yes, both.  I swallowed a penny once, came out a copper streak.
My poops are effortless, painless, fully digested, enormous,  and wondrous.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

Carry on my healthy digestioned brother.  Your bringing your A game and I for one appeciate it!


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 30, 2013)

It's sad its only the three of us participating


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> It's sad its only the three of us participating



Were ahead of our time! Someone in 4 years is going to trip on this thread. It's going to have a full revival and we are going to be legends


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 30, 2013)

Werd


----------



## s2h (Jun 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What you think the red bits are?



Def some red bell pepper in that there butt mound...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> It's sad its only the three of us participating



Werd. We are fkg legends. All praise and adoration!


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Carl's jr.'s nasty ass burger ruined this one


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 3, 2013)

Y?  Why not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

Very artful. I see you use bog roll to frame your werk


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 3, 2013)

Hell yeah, can't have that shit sneaking away


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

purty turds


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

I missed a nice fat terd pic this morning


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I missed a nice fat terd pic this morning



I have done this three or four times. I guess taking a pic of your fecal waste is not a natural action.  Who would have guessed


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have done this three or four times. I guess taking a pic of your fecal waste is not a natural action.  Who would have guessed



No man it is an extremely awkward and unnatural act .... Pants around the ankles, turning around with your camera gently to prevent droppage into the bowl, smearing trace terd between butt cheeks, zooming in and adjusting lighting ... It's no idle past-time


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

Pathetic offerings


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Pathetic offerings



that shit looks like it had a little baby shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

It's a satellite terd


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 18, 2013)

Medusas clit


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow LG! I better step up my game!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 18, 2013)

fantastic feces found far from favored faculty. Effluvium froths fetid flames from fecal feast, freed fingers find frivolity.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

^^master linguist!


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Jul 19, 2013)

Come on fellas,  where's the poop?


----------



## s2h (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice work LG...like how you prepped the can with paper first to lift your turd experience into a bolder light...good work..turd pic 101..

On a sad note I ate a Cuban pulled pork sandwich last night...needless to say things aren't pretty this am..the only thing I would have to contribute is a bowl that appears to have chili thrown into it..

Maybe next time


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been brewing for 36 hours. Prepare to be amazed!


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn, 36 hours?  I would explode
...waiting...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've been brewing for 36 hours. Prepare to be amazed!



I bet Its going to be a collection of little stone like pebbles... it will be unpleasant to pass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I bet Its going to be a collection of little stone like pebbles... it will be unpleasant to pass.



I'm hoping they will be compressed enough to form a solid unit


----------



## s2h (Jul 20, 2013)

36 hours is gonna be ugly...prob be some blood stains on the first wipe...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 20, 2013)

Those long delayed shits.... always feels like im going to have a butt baby.... and when I get up and look its like 20 pennies.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 20, 2013)

It this was 20 percent greener. You would think this was LGs work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

Goddamit that expanded my a-hole by 50%! Yet hides away at the bottom of the bowl - nearly snuck away up the u-pipe!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Goddamit that expanded my a-hole by 50%! Yet hides away at the bottom of the bowl - nearly snuck away up the u-pipe!



I would be happy to call that shit my own


----------



## s2h (Jul 22, 2013)

very impressive discharge Cpt...the shape and color are a work of art...clearly it was a low wiper...the firmness and texture make it very desirable type of butt baby...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm happy to see this cutter diet doesn't seem to have any effect on your dumps. On one of your refeed days, if you have them, you should eat an entire stouffers lasagna for your bed time meal, then wake up and enjoy your morning plunger cardio work.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 22, 2013)

I call it.  80/20 ground beef.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh wow, welcome to the chili cook off


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2013)

That is one melted turd


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Indeed. It was one of the shits where I didn't even bother to wipe, just jumped strait into the shower.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No man it is an extremely awkward and unnatural act .... Pants around the ankles, turning around with your camera gently to prevent droppage into the bowl, *smearing trace terd between butt cheeks*, zooming in and adjusting lighting ... It's no idle past-time



Eloquence.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a old one. But I think I ate corn that day.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

which one of you are responsible for this ad?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

http://mashable.com/2013/07/25/wtf-free-craigslist/


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Dark and Nutty offering to the Gods!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

600g carb refeed. 100% organic.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 600g carb refeed. 100% organic.


Where's the water in tht toilet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Where's the water in tht toilet.



Displaced from the huge mountain of steaming terd!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2013)

Length AND Girth!! Can it be beat?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll call it "cat turds"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Length AND Girth!! Can it be beat?



You may have hit the golden shit.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 600g carb refeed. 100% organic.


that looks like it rocketed outta your butthole.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 29, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> that looks like it rocketed outta your butthole.



Slow and steady!. Ultimate sphincter control!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

no AGB?s in here?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

The Four Horseman of the Apocalypse!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 13, 2013)

Tmnt


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2013)

this thread made me very good at scrolling quickly to the bottom and made me think of im every time i poop. lol quite an accomplishment. not looking to see if anyone thought of this but you should step it up a notch and try to guess what the other guy ate. 

and as bad as this thread is it's classier than some of the shit being posted in open chat recently.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

this one is not right... It was literally came out in one extended burst in just a moment


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 13, 2013)

Second winner of the day. 
Cum at me bros


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> this one is not right... It was literally came out in one extended burst in just a moment



I hate those ones.   Leave me feeling dirty and unsatisfied.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I hate those ones.   Leave me feeling dirty and unsatisfied.




It was like a low grade diahrea in thr intesity of the ejection


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 13, 2013)

The woes of a turd farmer


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 23, 2013)

This submission is from my wife.   I send her pics of mine from time to time,  so she got payback.   I'm very proud.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> This submission is from my wife.   I send her pics of mine from time to time,  so she got payback.   I'm very proud.
> View attachment 51992



You're a lucky man


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 23, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> This submission is from my wife.   I send her pics of mine from time to time,  so she got payback.   I'm very proud.
> View attachment 51992



Girls poop? 

We know its not yours... its missing the signature green hue


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Girls poop?
> 
> We know its not yours... its missing the signature green hue



Been together 12 years,  didn't even know she pooped


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

This one...I cant decsribe how bad it smelt


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2013)

JFC is looks nasty


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> JFC is looks nasty



That means alot coming from you


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> That means alot coming from you



Yes well I am your personal unregistered proctologist


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes well I am your personal unregistered proctologist



That really was an enjoyable trip to Australia


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Broccoli


----------



## Kpo (Aug 28, 2013)

2lbs boneless chicken breast and 2 cups brown rice. Needless to say this is my third and hopefully final bowl movement of the day.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Well Done sir


----------



## Kpo (Sep 1, 2013)

Shit.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 3, 2013)

Cuttin weight in the shitter


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 25, 2013)

hmm. . . any of you guys weight yourself before and after so as to learn the mass of these poos? c'mon now lets be scientific.


(first post here, but by no means a newb. ASF, AMF, AM and now IM.)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> hmm. . . any of you guys weight yourself before and after so as to learn the mass of these poos? c'mon now lets be scientific.
> 
> 
> (first post here, but by no means a newb. ASF, AMF, AM and now IM.)




Whats up slappy

Show us how its done...bill nye

This one is in honor of your presence...


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Whats up slappy
> 
> Show us how its done...bill nye
> 
> This one is in honor of your presence...



 feelin' the luv.

just got done slammin a protein shake. let me see what i can do. . .


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 26, 2013)

[/IMG]

187.6 - 186.6 = a pound o' poo


by far the easiest way to cut IMO. 1 lbs in 3 min.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 26, 2013)

That a compact pound...

Snappy your starting your imf time right


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 27, 2013)

theme music. . .






happy friday!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2013)

Potty Talk! [Original] Need a good laugh!? You'll have tears streaming down your face!! - YouTube


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 11, 2013)

Monster


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving

And yes water is crested.  

Sweet jesus


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2013)

Why is it that everyone's toilet is so clean? Mine is covered with puke, vaginal discharge, and Retlaw's asshole hair...


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 30, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Why is it that everyone's toilet is so clean? Mine is covered with puke, vaginal discharge, and Retlaw's asshole hair...[/QUOTE      That is a lie I dont have a hairy asshole . ASSHOLE !


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll take a handful of opiates for a few days and show you guys what low bowel motility will do....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2014)

Retlaw said:


> vortrit said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that everyone's toilet is so clean? Mine is covered with puke, vaginal discharge, and Retlaw's asshole hair...[/QUOTE      That is a lie I dont have a hairy asshole . ASSHOLE !
> ...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Maximum fibrosis


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> View attachment 53222
> Maximum fibrosis


How did you get the tp under the shit? Prewipe?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Clean the Seat with an anti splash side effect.   Makes for a nice presentation too.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> Clean the Seat with an anti splash side effect.   Makes for a nice presentation too.



Fucking genius


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2014)

I killed a hobo on my toilet last night. I lured him into my house by offering him beer, then I repeatedly smashed his head against the toilet. Once I get the blood and brain fragments cleaned up I promise I will take a healthy dump and post pictures. Please don't tell the cops (I don't want to get assraped by Retlaw in jail, again).


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2014)

This thread is friggin HOT!!  Where is Little Wing when u need her?  We need her to contribute in this epic thread!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/woman-poops-in-store-is-most-disgusting-vile-woman-ever.html

Woman poops in store, is most disgusting, vile woman ever


Hello, good morning everyone. How was your weekend? Good. Ok, glad we got the pleasantries out of the way because here&#146;s a woman using a store floor as a toilet


----------

